#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  ягоды

## Gaza

К сожалению наши широты не очень богаты фруктами, самыми нужными, на мой взгляд, человеку продуктами. А хотелось бы потреблять то, что растёт здесь, а не заморские бананы. Но у нас хорошо растут ягоды. Не менее ценная штука. Сейчас сезон и просто грех их пропустить. Хочу поделится своим небольшим опытом. 
 Я вообще-то не очень люблю чернику и чёрную смородину - на мой вкус они кисловаты. Но вот попробовал смешать их с мёдом. Размельчил орехи в блендере. Смешал их с мёдом. В банку заливаю слоями мёд с орехами - ягоды - мёд - ягоды и т.д. Потом осторожно смешиваю, чтобы не раздавить. Попробовал с чаем - просто вкуснотище. Здесь важно, что всё живое - ни мёд ни ягоды ни орехи термической обработке не подвергаются. Если окажется, что это может долго хранится (мёд вроде консервант) то это будет ценнейшим компонентом здорового рациона для россиянина. Поскольку в вареньях вряд ли что ценного после варки остаётся, а ягода тёртая с сахаром из-за большого количества сахара тоже сомнительная штука.
 Хотя наверняка я велосипед изобрёл и всё это давно делается. В любом случае приятная мелочь. 
  Если на форуме есть химик или технолог, кто просветит насчёт сохранности ягод в мёде то будет совсем хорошо. Сделаю заготовки на зиму.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.08.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.08.2009), Марица (03.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (03.08.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Вот яндекс нашёл у Малахова http://www.conspekt.info/pluss078/3312831255 говорит, что мой велосипед очень грамотная вещь и будет хранится хоть год. На самом деле очень вкусно, всем советую.

----------

Марица (03.08.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Я позволю чуть чуть усомниться. На поверхности ягод есть дрожжевые бактерии, которые при погружении в мед не уничтожаются. Скорее всего они будут проникать внутрь, самих ягод и выбраживать их изнутри пока не кончится сопутствующий кислород. 
Как решение могу предложить предварительную поверхностную обработку паром

----------

Gaza (03.08.2009)

----------


## Gaza

> Я позволю чуть чуть усомниться. На поверхности ягод есть дрожжевые бактерии, которые при погружении в мед не уничтожаются. Скорее всего они будут проникать внутрь, самих ягод и выбраживать их изнутри пока не кончится сопутствующий кислород. 
> Как решение могу предложить предварительную поверхностную обработку паром


А как же в сахаре ягоды сохраняются?

----------


## Этэйла

Если все это будет хранится в холодильнике, то думаю выживет и не забродит)))
Попробуйте еще фейхуа перетертая с чесноком, замечательная штука,если нет фейхуа, можно крыжовник, только тоже хранится в холодильнике, я вот люблю такие штуковины изобретать, очень вкусный соус для разных блюд,  наш "огонек" уже всем наверно надоел, вот и хочется че нибудь новенького и полезного зимой)))

----------

Марица (03.08.2009)

----------


## Марица

А орехи какие?

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А как же в сахаре ягоды сохраняются?


Вы имеете ввиду варенье, желе и пр.? Термическая обработка. Достаточно нагреть до 60 градусов чтобы убить бактерии. То есть именно не доводя до кипячения. Это открыл ещё Луи Пастер. И называется пастеризацией.

----------


## Gaza

> Вы имеете ввиду варенье, желе и пр.?


Нет, я имею в виду ягоды тёртые в сахаре, которые в обычных овощных магазинах часто встречаются. Там же вроде нет термической обработки.

----------


## Gaza

> А орехи какие?


Любые какие Вам нравятся. В моём случае были грецкие. Но думаю с миндалем будет ещё вкусней. У меня просто тогда под рукой не было миндаля.

----------

Марица (04.08.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Термической обработке не требуют,если это просто орехи в меду, а если добавить ягоду, то требуют, иначе будет брожение и весь труд будет напрасным, это я Вам как любитель всего на зиму закрутить говорю, а поэксперементировать тоже любила.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Нет, я имею в виду ягоды тёртые в сахаре, которые в обычных овощных магазинах часто встречаются. Там же вроде нет термической обработки.


Здесь насколько я помню, все же требуется определенная термическая обработка или условия хранения. Но поскольку консистенция очень густая, то и сам процесс будет более медленным. А если вы допустим храните в холодильнике, то это вообще мало заметно.

----------


## Homa Brut

Как вариант - сушеные ягоды. Никаких консервантов и прочих обработок.

----------


## Gaza

> Как вариант - сушеные ягоды. Никаких консервантов и прочих обработок.


Вариант хранения нормальный, только перед употребление с ними нужно будет что-то делать чтобы было съедобно и более-менее вкусно.

----------


## Gaza

> Термической обработке не требуют,если это просто орехи в меду, а если добавить ягоду, то требуют, иначе будет брожение и весь труд будет напрасным, это я Вам как любитель всего на зиму закрутить говорю, а поэксперементировать тоже любила.


Ну я понимаю, что ягоды в обычных условиях забродят. Но мёд всё же консервант и вопрос в том насколько этого его свойства хватит, чтобы удержать ягоды. 
 Вот ещё заметка  http://medonosnie.ru/2008/02/xranenie-yagod-v-mede/ . Но тоже упоминается холодильник. Видимо без него не обойтись.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Ну я понимаю, что ягоды в обычных условиях забродят. Но мёд всё же консервант и вопрос в том насколько этого его свойства хватит, чтобы удержать ягоды. 
>  Вот ещё заметка  http://medonosnie.ru/2008/02/xranenie-yagod-v-mede/ . Но тоже упоминается холодильник. Видимо без него не обойтись.


Именно. Как я и сказал - холодильник только сильно затормозит процессы брожения. 

Для пробы вы попробуйте просто оставить ягоды без ничего. Быстро забродят. А мед хоть и консервант, но он поверхностный. Бактерии будут проникать внутрь с поверхности необработанных ягод, почему я и говорил и необходимости легкой термообработки.

----------


## Homa Brut

А чем не устраивает варенье? Зачем вилосипед изобретать? Столетиями его русские хозяйки варят и всех вроде бы все устраивало. Вкусно и полезно. А если боитесь что что то там теряется при варке, то не проще ли сразу купить комплекс витаминов и менералов, там ничего не теряется  :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А чем не устраивает варенье? Зачем вилосипед изобретать? Столетиями его русские хозяйки варят и всех вроде бы все устраивало. Вкусно и полезно. А если боитесь что что то там теряется при варке, то не проще ли сразу купить комплекс витаминов и менералов, там ничего не теряется


Более того скажу, есть старый рецепт варенья без сахара - выпариванием.

----------


## sergey

Есть такой современный способ хранения - в морозилке. Просто ягоды, без всякой предварительной обработки, кроме мытья, перебирания и т.п. Просто и потом просто использовать. Но требует, естественно, места в морозилке.

----------

Этэйла (04.08.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Морозилка, наверное, нормальный  вариант, не пробовал. Если их правильно заморозили и не размораживали при транспортировках, хранении и т.п. Но опять же разморозил и надо что-то дальше делать, чтобы более-менее вкусно было. А в моём случае сразу готово к употреблению. 

Варенье и уж тем более синтетические витамины для меня не вариант. Но спорить не хочу - кому нравится пусть потребляет.

----------


## Aleksey L.

В морозилке хорошо хранить клубнику, но опять же, до зимы она врядли "доживет" )
Жену надо, которая хороша в деревенском хозяйстве, имхо ))) 

Gaza, а витамины B-комплекса - вариант?

----------


## Gaza

> Gaza, а витамины B-комплекса - вариант?


Я не знаю что это. Любые витамины вне какого-то естественного продукта мне неинтересны. Но, отстаивать эту точку зрения я не готов, хотя вроде были исследования.




> Жену надо, которая хороша в деревенском хозяйстве, имхо )))


и к ней ещё само хозяйство бы неплохо.

----------


## Aleksey L.

назваться Емелей и походить по деревням и селам в поисках "девки" )

----------

Homa Brut (05.08.2009)

----------

